# wie gut ist HD upscaling?



## jensi251 (30. April 2011)

Hallo,
habe vor mir ein neues Gerät zu kaufen. Denke momentan an dieses hier: Samsung MM-C430 D.
Und zwar kann dies auch HD upscaling und da frage ich mich wie gut die Qualität wird oder bleibt.

Danke im Voraus

Edit: Könnte man das vielleicht in Heimkino verschieben? Die Kategorie habe ich vorhin übersehen.

Habe nun einen Thread in Heimkino erstellt. Dieser hier darf dann geclosed werden, danke.


----------

